# Digitrax PR3XTRA soundloader and Windows 10?



## railfox (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a 64bit computer system with Windows10 and want to connect to the Digitrax CS to run my trains with traincontroller.
Does anybody already installed the PR3XTRA SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer under Windows 10? Are there any difficulties found? What is the exact procedure?
Any constructive answer will be welcomed.

Regards,
Marek


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, it all works. I don't think any drivers are necessary. Digitrax has the instructions for loading their sound software and running the PR3. I use the PR3 and JMRI decoder Pro, but for sound loading I use the Digitrax software.


----------



## railfox (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for your answer. If I understand correctly you only have to connect the PR3 to USB and the rest will be done automatically with some clicks. You don't have to update the PR3 firmware. Correct?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I just looked at that a few days ago and there is no firmware update on the pr3.


----------



## railfox (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for the message. I have found the attached file to update the firmware for a 64bit system. However, as you didn't encounter any installation difficulties I assume that it is not needed. Did you install on a 64bit computer system?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That's a 2014 update and I think I got my PR3xtra in 2015 and it was already updated. I've had 64 bit systems for many years now. I would try it with out any update first. Are you having any actual problems? The only really tricky part is getting the PR3 in the right mode. In programming mode the the green light is on for 1 sec then off for one sec and repeats this cycle. In Loconet mode the green light has a really short off cycle. The wall wart is needed for the stand alone programming mode.


----------



## railfox (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for your answer. I'm going to buy one now as I cannot use the MS100 anymore due to a computer breakdown. First I want to use the PR3 as connection between CS and computer. Downloading sound projects will be nice as well. However, I will not use sound decoders. I will use small loudspeakers under my layout to simulate prototypical sounds instead. Do you have any experience with the sound projects?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I've only used decoder with sound, hence the use of the PR3, so I could download sound files peculiar to the locomotive.


----------

